# An Osage Orange Tree rat set



## James (Jan 11, 2015)

A squirrel barker and cutter, made from some Osage Orange that I crosscut.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice, James!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't think I've ever heard a squirrel call. Gonna look on YT. Those are nice looking calls. That scraper looking one is interesting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 11, 2015)

Those look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I don't think I've ever heard a squirrel call. Gonna look on YT. Those are nice looking calls. That scraper looking one is interesting.


*
Better check Wiki first Kevin, it will tell you for sure!*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 11, 2015)

shadetree_1 said:


> *Better check Wiki first Kevin, it will tell you for sure!*


 Not trying to take away from the call, it is a beauty!!! And very well done Just want Kevin to get the right info.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I should make some of my Green Mineralized Osage in crosscut, I bet that would make a beauty also, I would if I had any crosscut (hint hint Jonathan @JR Custom Calls ) Are the beans out of the field yet? I'm sure you have been as busy as a one legged man in the proverbial butt kicking contest. Because I know you would not forget about me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 11, 2015)

shadetree_1 said:


> I should make some of my Green Mineralized Osage in crosscut, I bet that would make a beauty also, I would if I had any crosscut (hint hint Jonathan @JR Custom Calls ) Are the beans out of the field yet? I'm sure you have been as busy as a one legged man in the proverbial butt kicking contest.


holy crap... I cut you some and frikkin forgot to send it. Let me go see if they're still pretty wet. Dang. But yes, the beans are FINALLY out of the field. He got them out on Christmas Eve. I'm going up next weekend, and can cut a bunch. Dang, I can't believe I forgot to send them.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice calls James. What species of squirrels are they used for ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 11, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> holy crap... I cut you some and frikkin forgot to send it. Let me go see if they're still pretty wet. Dang. But yes, the beans are FINALLY out of the field. He got them out on Christmas Eve. I'm going up next weekend, and can cut a bunch. Dang, I can't believe I forgot to send them.



Fresh cut please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 11, 2015)

I want a squirrel bark at some point just so my little girl can drive the local population nuts. They look great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I don't think I've ever heard a squirrel call. Gonna look on YT. Those are nice looking calls. That scraper looking one is interesting.


The scraper one is called a cutter. It very closely mimics the sound a squirrel makes when they are cutting nuts (gnawing them open really). Seems to calm them down a bit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice calls James. What species of squirrels are they used for ?


They have always worked well on the red and grey squirrels we have here in Missouri. I would suspect they would work well on fox squirrels, however those are ones I have only seen in pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 12, 2015)

They work great on fox squirrels as well. Nice set James. Love Osage


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 12, 2015)

Those look great James.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 16, 2015)

How does the cutter work James.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 16, 2015)

Those look great James. The squirrel family in my back yard could hold a conversation with them.


----------

